# The Story Behind You're CC Plaque



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Example
While kicking back on the porch of my house we came up with Blvd Kings. We wanted to make sure that we kept it on the streets and not just on trailers...besides everything else is taken. We had a bunch of ideas but none sounded right. I did the first few sketches thanks to my old Graff days and then sent it off to my homie DUG1 TMF From the Bay Area (www.morningbreath.com) out in NY. His job was to clean it up and add a crown that no one else had. The font is your text format but with a small twist. We selected Jaggster to have them made, and give us the new lazer cut look (Thanks Joel). 
Let me hear how you got your name.
[attachmentid=360708]


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

that shit is bad ass


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Nov 23 2005, 01:02 AM~4261007
> *that shit is bad ass
> *



Thanks Homie.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

NICE I LIKE THE WAY THE LINES FLOW AROUND THE LETTERING....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

really nice plaque, and great topic.......


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

nice


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I really like the gold on chrome look. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Thanks and Thanks but whats the story behind "YOUR" plaque. I know mine :biggrin: what's yours


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

www.ucefamily,com

I'm to lazy to type.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

non-lowrider club but here u go:
The club started in 1994 in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada by a group of mini truckers. The goal was to create a club with members who have a love for custom rides, cruising, and who are willing to participate in shows. Over time with the expanding cruise scene in Winnipeg the club began to accept membership from owners of all makes and models and has grown to what you see today. No Limits continues to show their presence at local and international car shows and will continue to do so over the years.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

I gotta give props on that BLVD KINGS PLAQUE, its one of my favorites..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 23 2005, 11:44 AM~4263231
> *Thanks Thanks and Thanks but whats the story behind "YOUR" plaque. I know mine  :biggrin:  what's yours
> *


OK...DJTwigsta drew it. It's a little bit modern and "edgy." Everybody liked it so it was cut and placed in back windows. There ya go! 

Sorry about the crappy pic. Couldn't find a better one right now...


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=361239]
THIS IS NICE WORK ... SHIT LOOKS GOOD !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 23 2005, 12:42 PM~4263800
> *I gotta give props on that BLVD KINGS PLAQUE, its one of my favorites..
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

right out of the website's history page:

"Well, let's go to the beginning 30 years ago. At the start of the new school year in 1972 at Schurr High in Montebello, California, Roland Ortiz, Aaron and Alonzo Quintana were thinking about joining a club. They checked out a few but could not find what they were looking for in any of the clubs at that time. They decided to start their own club instead. They thought about a name but it had to be meaningful. They pondered and came up with the name of Techniques. They looked it up in the Webster's Dictionary and the definition is "show you how". History ImageNext, they had some jackets made and were known as a jacket club. What happened next? Techniques first members built some really clean cars. The next step was to design a plaque for the club. The OG plaque was a thin, long bar of brass with the name Techniques."


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes that's what I'm talking about. I was intrested in the history because it's who you are. Dukes was being interviewed by ESPN up in bay and their president was on the phone getting the history on it to say it on TV. I was trying to ear hustle but not be rude about it. I got bits and parts of it only. It made me wonder about the rest of the clubs at the show and some of the most famous ones like Techniques for example. Thanks for for the History lesson Ralph-Dogg :thumbsup:. Who else can school us on the history.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 23 2005, 12:42 PM~4263800
> *I gotta give props on that BLVD KINGS PLAQUE, its one of my favorites..
> *


Thanks Homie, like I said before I like your club name. Let us know how you came up with it.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 23 2005, 10:39 AM~4262721
> *nice
> *


Lets here the Lolystics story.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

okokokokok this is my story. i'm chris the president of STREET MENTALITY CC. the name came about myself and another guy was talking about doing a car club. we agree on that we are street ryders and show ryders and we always are in the street. we started the club and we took off. but a tragidy struck. the guy who i started the club with didn't like me getting the plaque first, didn't like me getting a web site and didn't like me getting club shirts. my wife designed the plaque. so he decided not to be part of what we was doing. you know? life goes on. its better that he is no longer with us. he had to much bad energy and we are a positive club. we dont bother no one and no one bother us. thats my story ( joel thanks for the plaques)


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Nov 23 2005, 05:16 PM~4265871
> *okokokokok this is my story. i'm chris the president of STREET MENTALITY CC. the name came about myself and another guy was talking about doing a car club. we agree on that we are street ryders and show ryders and we always are in the street. we started the club and we took off. but a tragidy struck. the guy who i started the club with didn't like me getting the plaque first, didn't like me getting a web site and didn't like me getting club shirts. my wife designed the plaque. so he decided not to be part of what we was doing. you know? life goes on. its better that he is no longer with us. he had to much bad energy and we are a positive club. we dont bother no one and no one bother us. thats my story ( joel thanks for the plaques)
> *


Damn he was upset ove that. Your wife has skills.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 23 2005, 06:36 PM~4266018
> *Damn he was upset ove that.  Your wife has skills.
> *


yep cause he was old school lowrider and im new school lowrider it just didnt work out between him and i. are we still friends???? no  a carclub broke our friendship up. i'm gonna let god deal with his negative attitude. me being president i have to be strong. and also my wife is in the club also. she has 4 pumps and 10 batteries on a 83 cutlass she has #11 pump heads to the front she will hop it at miami or tampa but for sure at indy. she will hop it herself. plus she has 18inch cylinders in the rear. dam!!!!! i now rite  front control arms has been extended and reinforced.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

there is a blvd kings in vegas are they a chapter of you guys


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 23 2005, 12:51 AM~4260974
> *Example
> While kicking back on the porch of my house we came up with Blvd Kings.  We wanted to make sure that we kept it on the streets and not just on trailers...besides everything else is taken.  We had a bunch of ideas but none sounded right.  I did the first few sketches thanks to my old Graff days and then sent it off to my homie DUG1 TMF From the Bay Area (www.morningbreath.com) out in NY.  His job was to clean it up and add a crown that no one else had.  The font is your text format but with a small twist.  We selected Jaggster to have them made, and give us the new lazer cut look (Thanks Joel).
> Let me hear how you got your name.
> ...



LOVE THE STORY! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 23 2005, 07:21 PM~4266777
> *LOVE THE STORY!  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Xavier, Hey bro you had me in a trans around 11 oclock Sunday night with this jam you played. It was after the Alameda show and we were rolling over the San Mateo bridge when it started. Nice warm night with the windows down and you on FM. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 23 2005, 01:54 PM~4264366
> *right out of the website's history page:
> 
> "Well, let's go to the beginning 30 years ago. At the start of the new school year in 1972 at Schurr High in Montebello, California, Roland Ortiz, Aaron and Alonzo Quintana were thinking about joining a club. They checked out a few but could not find what they were looking for in any of the clubs at that time. They decided to start their own club instead. They thought about a name but it had to be meaningful. They pondered and came up with the name of Techniques. They looked it up in the Webster's Dictionary and the definition is "show you how". History ImageNext, they had some jackets made and were known as a jacket club. What happened next? Techniques first members built some really clean cars. The next step was to design a plaque for the club. The OG plaque was a thin, long bar of brass with the name Techniques."
> ...



Schurr High School, Class of 1986 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

I was supposed to be Schurr,class of 92 but then got shipped off to Montebello HS,then to the Satellites,then to the Skill center(the old one by City Terrace) and finally to Vail continuation where I was then shipped off to Eastlake for putting the principle in the hospital :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 24 2005, 10:57 AM~4269810
> *I was supposed to be Schurr,class of 92 but then got shipped off to Montebello HS,then to the Satellites,then to the Skill center(the old one by City Terrace) and finally to Vail continuation where I was then shipped off to Eastlake for putting the principle in the hospital :biggrin:
> *


What's the story behind Viejitos "Enquiring minds want to know".


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Dont know it was made before I was born, Or the year I was born. Hope fully some OG Royal Image members from L A can tell me how it came about.

I know the club was started in either 77,78 or 79.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i know is dawg started the club,


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 24 2005, 03:59 PM~4271092
> *What's the story behind Viejitos "Enquiring minds want to know".
> *


I dont know the story from the begining,I was not there.I know that Crazy George and Lobo started it in Los Angeles in 1985 and people said that it would not last because they were to crazy.I have been a member for 8-9 years now and I think it was the best choice I ever made.Que viva VIEJITOS!!!


----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)

does Jaggster have a web site


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick7_@Nov 24 2005, 11:52 PM~4272691
> *does  Jaggster have a web site
> *


I thought it was jagster.com.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

We need some old school heads to give up the answers. At least go ask and come back with the answer.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

_From the STREETLOW article_

you asked so hope you like reading,,:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








On the streets of South Central Los Angeles on the corner of 41st and Alameda there was a bad reputation of crime and negativity. Nevertheless, one of the most known and respected low riding car clubs originated there. This car club was a beginning force of a lifestyle and a phenomenon that would eventually influence generations of young Chicanas/os and individuals from various backgrounds throughout the world.
My name is Oscar Ruelas, one of the co-founders of the Dukes CC and I’ll be sharing with you the origins of the Dukes CC through my personal experiences. 
In the late 1950’s, Alfonso Cuellar, Edward Soler, and myself would cruise through the infamous Whittier Boulevard in East Los Angeles by the A&W restaurant. One day as we cruised passed the A&W we saw a car club holding a meeting, and we thought to ourselves, why can’t we start our own car club? Eventually we did and one of the first things that was brought up by Alfonso was, what should we call ourselves. Our next mission was to decide on a name, something that nobody had, and something that would stand out from the rest. Edward and I searched for hours through books, magazines, and newspaper articles looking for that perfect club name. “Rouges” was one of the first names suggested by Alfonso’s older brothers Freddy and Benny because they had a car club in the early ‘50’s with that name. We decided that it wasn’t original because it had already been used so the search continued. While we searched we came across an article that consisted of a duke wearing a derby, cane, and white gloves. As the early ‘60’s came along, between Alfonso, Edward, and myself we decided to give our club the official name of “Dukes of L.A.” It was agreed by the three of us that it was a classy name that complimented our lifestyle. Next on our agenda was to choose the art work for the plaque. It was agreed that we would use Old English lettering but we still felt that something was missing from the plaque. Later that evening Edward and I paid a visit to my neighbor Jose (also know as Samson) who was the homie who did all the artwork for tattoos in the neighborhood. We asked him to draw something for the center of the plague. He came up with a headless creeper driving a roadster. At the time Edward and I thought it looked right for the plaque and we revealed the drawing to Alfonso to see what he thought of it. He liked the design and we all agreed on it.
Now my next step was to approach the leader of the 38th street gang, Andy Velasquez. He was a very good friend of ours that we grew up with from the neighborhood. I told him that we wanted to start a car club and disagreed with our plan of forming a car club in the neighborhood. He said that he didn’t want a car club in the neighborhood because the 38th street is going to stay 38th street. I let Edward and Alfonso know of Andy’s disapproval of the club but we decided to go on with the club with or without his approval. On the same note, we always respected the 38th street gang even though we had our differences.
I then took the plaque design to New House Automotive and Accessories in Montebello, CA. I convinced the manager into making five plaques even though their minimum was ten. It took three to four weeks to receive our plaques, but we now had our plaques to promote the Dukes.
We then approached my older brother Julio Ruelas about becoming the president of our new club, he agreed and I became vice president. Tony became secretary of treasury who would eventually become Andy’s brother in law and soon after Ernesto and Fernando Ruelas would join the club.
“The Dukes of L.A.” officially began in 1962 and we held our first official meeting at Alfonso’s house on 43rd street. In mid 1962, we recruited 15 new members from the neighborhood and one of the new recruits was Ruben De Anda. Ruben and Tony both worked the liquor store on 24th and Long Beach Avenue and we purchased our first jackets there from the manager thanks to them. Every Thursday he would furnish refreshments to our member during the meeting. 
As we started to grow as club we started to participate in all the social functions in the area. There were dances at the Big Union Hall in the city of Vernon, the Old Dixie Hall and we would cruise to Johnnies Broiler in the city of Downey and to Whittier Boulevard and Elysian Park.
I bought my first car from a buddy of mine from high school. It was a 1956 Chevy two door sedan that was not complete which would later be know as “Mister Know It All.” Around this time my brother Julio Ruelas bought a 1963 Chevy Impala super sport. Julio would eventually restore the Impala into show quality condition and now the club had two custom rides.
One night my brother Julio and I attended a party on 27th and Maple and the guys from Arranas introduced me to Richard Cisneros who was also known as Chivo. During the party as spoke with Richard about joining the Dukes, and he replied with, “Let me think about it.” A few months had passed and Richard attended one of our meetings bringing along 20 new recruits who were interested in joining. By mid-1964 our club was rapidly growing, we had around 35 members. 
A special night for the Dukes came during an event at “The Big Union Hall” were Little Willie G, The Midnighters, Cannibal, and The Headhunters were performing. This event would be the first time we received the trophy for most members. During this time, the entire Ruelas family was involved and the club was rapidly growing. It was growing so much that the young ladies from Huntington Park and Florence areas were calling themselves the “The Dukays” and we even had young ladies from the Compton area calling themselves the “The Ducketts.”
In early 1965 we had grown to 150 members and one of those members was Joe Yglesias. Joe was a very dedicated member and very good friend of the family and we will never forget “Old Man Joe.” We were strong during this year and all the youngsters from the neighborhood respected us and enjoyed our presence when we cruised the calles. Even though we were a big car club some of our members didn’t have cars, but for those of us that did, we had a diversity of cars such as customs, classics, street rods, muscle cars, and sports cars. 
Things began to change in early 1966, the Vietnam War was starting, some members were getting married, others moved, while others were either drafted or volunteered into the service.
By late 1966, Edward and I with some of the other members left for military service. I then turned over my ’56 Chevy to my brother Ernie Ruelas and had placed a 1956 Chevy Nomad fixed up in storage so that I had something when I returned back home. The club was then left in the hands of my family, Julio, Ernesto, and Fernando. While in the service Ernesto wrote to me about a great deal for a 1939 Chevy Master Deluxe. I would have to trade the ’56 Chevy, and we both agreed, but we were now the owners of a ’39 Master Deluxe. Ernesto at the time had a nice 1952 Chevy with metal flake top and a royal blue bottom.
In 1969, I returned from the army and I started restoring my second ride which would later become known as “The Fabulous ’39 #1.” Julio had a 1947 Chevy four door sedan that was a pearl blue, and Fernando had a 1958 Cadillac. We would enter all car shows in the L.A. area. In the early 1970’s my brother Ernesto was drafter into the war and I had started restoring my third customer ride which was a 1948 Chevy Fleetline.
During 1970 Edward and I decided that we needed to come up with a new design for our plaque and that’s when Manuel “Pelon” Navarro came up with the top hot and cane and we would eventually officially change our plaque design. During the early stages of 1971 we decided as group to make a couple of changes. The first change was the club wanted to nominate me as president, but I declined because I felt comfortable being vice president. Edward also declined becoming president and chose to become Sergeant of Arms. That was when the group nominated Fernando into the presidency of the club and eventually Edward would resign from the club due to personal matters
In the mid ‘70’s Fernando began restoring his second ride, a 1937 Buick. Meanwhile my brother Ernesto returned from the army, and he restored a 1936 Packard. Ernie stopped customizing cars into low riders and moved into another form of car customization, such as restoring Jaguars and Bentleys. At the same time a good friend of the family joined by the name of Satch Guillen. As we grew bigger we started attending more shows, we participated in dances, cruised Whittier Blvd., Elysian Park and Griffith Park. We had fundraisers for Cesar Chavez and the United Farm Workers, chauffeuring for weddings, showed in movies such as Zoot Suit, Beto, Boulevard Nights, Low & Slow which Monica Delgado directed and televised on ABC’s “Eye On L.A. We also came out in music videos such as for Kid Frost and also participating in parades in Huntington Park, East Los Angeles, and South Gate. Positive things were happening for the club. At the time were having the meetings in front of my mother’s house on 41st street. We then changed out location to Julio’s on Market on 41st in Los Angeles on Saturdays. Then the original Low rider Magazine owned by Sonny Madrid asked for photo shoots of the rides and interviews with the members. Over the years we also appeared in Firme, Orlie’s, Street Custom, Street Low, and Lowridaz Magazines. During this time the fifth Ruelas brother, Rene joined the club. During his teenage years he wanted to be like his older brothers, but he added his own little twist. You ever heard of the term “low and fast” because that was his style. At this time he restored his first car which was a Volkswagen convertible and then he tricked out a 1964 Chevy Impala super sport, followed by a Carmengia convertible and a custom El Camino. 
In the late 1970’s, I decided to build my fourth vehicle which would later be know as “Fabulous ’39 #2.” At the same time Julio was building his ’39 Chevy Master Deluxe which is know as “Dukes ’39.” Fernando then came out with a 1948 Fleetline. At this time is when we all got together and created four chapters. The first chapter was San Jose and was know as the Nor Cal chapter. The second chapter was in San Fernando Valley, the third in Ventura County, and the fourth is the mini Duke’s taken over by Mac South Bay Duke’s.
In the late ‘80’s Ernesto started restoring another custom ride, which was a 1939 Chevy Master Deluxe four door sedan. Around this time we started other chapters in different areas all around Southern California and other countries. We were trying to bring the Dukes name to the younger generation, to give them something positive to do and inspire ours children to stay away from drugs and gangs. We would eventually start a bike club to help with our dream of doing something positive for our children. We even participated in other associations consisting of the Duke chapters, Imperials CC, Groupe CC, Together CC, and then Thee Artistics CC joined in. Toghether we had toy drives for needy children in our communities. Also during this time I built my fifth custom car which was a 1948 Fleetline that I built for wife Sylvia Ruelas. In the mid 1990’s my wife Sylvia sold her ’48 Fleetline and turned around and bought a 1939 Chevy Master Deluxe know as “The Lavender Lady.”
Special thanks to all; we would also like to give all the credit for our success to our mother Josephine Ruelas because she made it all possible by always encouraging us as youngsters. We would also like to thank our wives, Carolina, Sally, Gloria, Sylvia, and Rose for keeping the Dukes together. They made sure that they sent the monthly memos, sent out the newsletters, and kept the mailing list up to date. They also helped in organizing the shows, picnics, and all of our fund raising events. The women of Dukes were just as responsible for our success as the men.
A special thanks to some dedicated members who have passed on through the years and very special friends who we consider who have been part of the our family such as Alfonso Cuellar, Ruben De Anda, Joe Yglesias, Chayo Olguin, Beto Vega (Ventura County Chapter), and Ruben S. (Antelope Valley Chapter). A very special thanks to all of the active members who are now in the club for there dedication, it is very much appreciated. A special thanks to all the sons, daughters, and wives who are involved in the club because without your support this wouldn’t be possible. I apologize to all those I forgot in name but not in spirit, I thank you. Last but not least I can’t forget Uncle Tinker who passed on, for without him all of this could not have been possible.

Sincerely Yours,


Oscar Ruelas


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 25 2005, 04:35 PM~4275628
> *From the STREETLOW article
> 
> you asked so hope you like reading,,:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


THAT IS A GOOD ASS STORY :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 25 2005, 04:35 PM~4275628
> *From the STREETLOW article
> 
> you asked so hope you like reading,,:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



Damn it was like that huh....Great Story.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

how do you follow a story like that :worship:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

That the whole story :biggrin: . Come lets here them. It does not have to be extensive, but lets here how your plaque and name got started.


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 22 2005, 11:51 PM~4260974
> *Example
> While kicking back on the porch of my house we came up with Blvd Kings.  We wanted to make sure that we kept it on the streets and not just on trailers...besides everything else is taken.  We had a bunch of ideas but none sounded right.  I did the first few sketches thanks to my old Graff days and then sent it off to my homie DUG1 TMF From the Bay Area (www.morningbreath.com) out in NY.  His job was to clean it up and add a crown that no one else had.  The font is your text format but with a small twist.  We selected Jaggster to have them made, and give us the new lazer cut look (Thanks Joel).
> Let me hear how you got your name.
> ...


that's a bad ass plaque  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Nov 27 2005, 11:36 PM~4289168
> *that's a bad ass plaque    :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro. But we need to hear more history. What's up with everyone else on hear, no one knows anything about the club they joined.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Well our club start in December 2000, down in Miami, Florida... Lazerwerks designed our plaque, we just made a drawing of what we want it to look like & ernest toke car of the rest. We dicided to put the theme of 2 palm trees cus basically when u think of a dream you basically picture urself in a island surrounded by palm trees.

http://www.enchanteddreamz.com


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Nov 29 2005, 06:16 AM~4297211
> *Well our club start in December 2000, down in Miami, Florida... Lazerwerks designed our plaque, we just made a drawing of what we want it to look like & ernest toke car of the rest. We dicided to put the theme of 2 palm trees cus basically when u think of a dream you basically picture urself in a island surrounded by palm trees.
> 
> http://www.enchanteddreamz.com
> *


congrats on your clubs 5 years.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Nov 23 2005, 12:02 AM~4261007
> *that shit is bad ass
> *


i agree your guys plaque is one of the nicest i've seen, where can i buy one?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Dec 6 2005, 01:25 AM~4345923
> *i agree your guys plaque is one of the nicest i've seen, where can i buy one?
> *


Lets trade like soccer teams trade shirts after a game. :biggrin: You know come to think about it, that would be kinda cool to have a garage full of plaques old and new. That shit can get expensive. :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

[ story behind classic image plaque ] way back in 1976 i was at the table in the kitchen of my home in west side santa clara {tecatosville] i was 16 years old my brother came in and asked me if i had any ideas for his car club plaque 
[classic image] he put his drawing on the table they wereblock letters one above the other. i got my serial bowl and made bridges on top and bottom of drawing told him to redo letters into bridge. when the plaque hit the streets a couple months later. it was the best looking plaque on the streets at the time all of the sudden plaques from north and south were based on the curved bridge theme.
even lowrider magazine copied it to this day. that's my story tec


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

when we get ours made, then the history will be seen, not told :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nicely put homie.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@Jan 14 2006, 09:09 PM~4621943
> *[ story behind classic image plaque ] way back in 1976 i was at the table in the kitchen of my home in west side santa clara {tecatosville] i was 16 years old my brother came in and asked me if i had any ideas for his car club plaque
> [classic image]  he put his drawing on the table they wereblock letters one above the other.  i got my serial bowl and made bridges on top and bottom of drawing told him to redo letters into bridge. when the plaque hit the streets a couple months later. it was the best looking plaque on the streets at the time all of the sudden plaques from north and south were based on the curved bridge theme.
> even lowrider magazine copied it to this day.    that's my story  tec
> *


Right on and thanks for the history lesson. These are the kind of things that we all need to known. Thanks again.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

me and a cousin design our plaque back in march of 1992 we went with a island theme with the coconut tree and sunrise and sunset the begining and ending of each day of lowriding and the scroll on the side to rep of tradition of lowriding and a names that reppin every culture in our brotherhoods uso/uce familys onelove


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 16 2006, 08:50 AM~4632283
> *me and a cousin design our plaque back in march of 1992 we went with a island theme with the coconut tree and sunrise and sunset the begining and ending of each day of lowriding and the scroll on the side to rep of tradition of lowriding and a names that reppin every culture in our brotherhoods uso/uce familys onelove
> *


Hello Kita, much love from the JENDA'S coming at you....


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@Jan 14 2006, 09:09 PM~4621943
> *[ story behind classic image plaque ] way back in 1976 i was at the table in the kitchen of my home in west side santa clara {tecatosville] i was 16 years old my brother came in and asked me if i had any ideas for his car club plaque
> [classic image]  he put his drawing on the table they wereblock letters one above the other.  i got my serial bowl and made bridges on top and bottom of drawing told him to redo letters into bridge. when the plaque hit the streets a couple months later. it was the best looking plaque on the streets at the time all of the sudden plaques from north and south were based on the curved bridge theme.
> even lowrider magazine copied it to this day.    that's my story  tec
> *


so if it was not for me many clubs would not have there plaque as the are today.
lowrider magazine 'and street low ' may not have there bridged logo's 
noe who's the mada farkin " G "


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 16 2006, 09:51 AM~4632287
> *Hello Kita, much love from the JENDA'S coming at you....
> *


much love and respect to the jenda

bigguce
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 16 2006, 09:50 AM~4632283
> *me and a cousin design our plaque back in march of 1992 we went with a island theme with the coconut tree and sunrise and sunset the begining and ending of each day of lowriding and the scroll on the side to rep of tradition of lowriding and a names that reppin every culture in our brotherhoods uso/uce familys onelove
> *


Hey Hey Thanks Kita for that information. :thumbsup: . I was not aware it was 92.


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Nov 23 2005, 05:16 PM~4265871
> *okokokokok this is my story. i'm chris the president of STREET MENTALITY CC. the name came about myself and another guy was talking about doing a car club. we agree on that we are street ryders and show ryders and we always are in the street. we started the club and we took off. but a tragidy struck. the guy who i started the club with didn't like me getting the plaque first, didn't like me getting a web site and didn't like me getting club shirts. my wife designed the plaque. so he decided not to be part of what we was doing. you know? life goes on. its better that he is no longer with us. he had to much bad energy and we are a positive club. we dont bother no one and no one bother us. thats my story ( joel thanks for the plaques)
> *


see what i mean another bridged plaque .bridged plaques were not used before classic image . in the 70's


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@Jan 17 2006, 12:14 PM~4640689
> *see what i mean another bridged plaque .bridged plaques were not used before classic image . in the 70's
> *


 If I'm not mistaken, there were alot of license plate style car club plaques right. I see them even toda sometimes. They hang them off the bumper and scrape also.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 17 2006, 03:24 PM~4642221
> *If I'm not mistaken, there were alot of license plate style car club plaques right.  I see them even toda sometimes.  They hang them off the bumper and scrape also.
> *


THAT STR8 OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 17 2006, 10:15 AM~4640003
> *Hey Hey Thanks Kita for that information.  :thumbsup: .  I was not aware it was 92.
> *


NO PROBLEM UCE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 16 2006, 11:50 AM~4632283
> *me and a cousin design our plaque back in march of 1992 we went with a island theme with the coconut tree and sunrise and sunset the begining and ending of each day of lowriding and the scroll on the side to rep of tradition of lowriding and a names that reppin every culture in our brotherhoods uso/uce familys onelove
> *


I always thought Uce/Uso was older than that

oh well, cool info bro


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 17 2006, 04:52 PM~4643073
> *I always thought Uce/Uso was older than that
> 
> oh well, cool info bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 25 2005, 04:35 PM~4275628
> *From the STREETLOW article
> 
> you asked so hope you like reading,,:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


yes it's late but i had time to read this , thanks for expressing what a club is.and how it should be. I might be saying it wrong for some people. I cruised Whittier blvd before it closed and i am glad i had the chance to talk to people from other places & other clubs even though we did not know each other we all were as one.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jan 18 2006, 12:46 AM~4646839
> *yes it's late but i had time to read this , thanks for expressing what a club is.and how it should be. I might be saying it wrong for some people. I cruised      Whittier blvd before it closed and i am glad i had the chance to talk to people from other places & other clubs even though we did not know each other we all were as one.
> *


Here is a question Mickey, why did Whittier close?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres our story 

i was a member of a club in the uk but kinda had a few disagrements with the president so i left along witha few others ,thats an old story not worth telling ,so me and a few friends decided to start up on our own ,so tru rydaz were born ,the plaque was designed by a fellow member (little gray) and here it is 








i hope ya like it


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=428946]OBSESSION IS A ATL CAR CLUB DOING BRETTY GOOD


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=428954]OTRO


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Man a Year later...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 25 2005, 06:35 PM~4275628
> *From the STREETLOW article
> 
> you asked so hope you like reading,,:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



I like the mentioning of Little Willie G. and the Midniters and Cannibal and the Headhunters.

Cali Image going come up in this thread ? :uh:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

On April 11th, 1975 a local Car Club was established. What we had wanted to accomplish as a car club was try and get different barrios involed in getting along together,uniting as a group to establish friendship and work with our community.

Although we are all mainly Hispanics, but yet from different areas of bakersfield, we wanted the car club to reflect our group name,which is how we agreed upon"CARNALES UNIDOS"Car Club(meaning "Brothers United")

Throughout the years we held many activities for community's entertainment;Holiday Dances, sports activities, local charity events , and our car show.Donations we recieve are distrbuted to local carities.

Carnales Unidos Car Club will strive to be around for a long time, thanks to the hard work and determination of the members and officers."special thanks for the "Special people"our parents and family members and the help of god,without any of which we wouldn't be what we are today.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 17 2006, 04:24 PM~4642221
> *If I'm not mistaken, there were alot of license plate style car club plaques right.  I see them even toda sometimes.  They hang them off the bumper and scrape also.
> *


Very true the first plaque I hung was for my father and I was asked to put it on so it would scrape when you drove over a speed bump so everyone would notice your car as you rolled in.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 23 2005, 12:51 AM~4260974
> *Example
> While kicking back on the porch of my house we came up with Blvd Kings.  We wanted to make sure that we kept it on the streets and not just on trailers...besides everything else is taken.  We had a bunch of ideas but none sounded right.  I did the first few sketches thanks to my old Graff days and then sent it off to my homie DUG1 TMF From the Bay Area (www.morningbreath.com) out in NY.  His job was to clean it up and add a crown that no one else had.  The font is your text format but with a small twist.  We selected Jaggster to have them made, and give us the new lazer cut look (Thanks Joel).
> Let me hear how you got your name.
> ...


this is a tight plaque much props


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 23 2005, 12:51 AM~4260974
> *Example
> While kicking back on the porch of my house we came up with Blvd Kings.  We wanted to make sure that we kept it on the streets and not just on trailers...besides everything else is taken.  We had a bunch of ideas but none sounded right.  I did the first few sketches thanks to my old Graff days and then sent it off to my homie DUG1 TMF From the Bay Area (www.morningbreath.com) out in NY.  His job was to clean it up and add a crown that no one else had.  The font is your text format but with a small twist.  We selected Jaggster to have them made, and give us the new lazer cut look (Thanks Joel).
> Let me hear how you got your name.
> ...



nice!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon+Jan 13 2008, 12:32 AM~9680257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 12 2008, 06:43 PM~9677769
> *On April 11th, 1975 a local Car Club was established. What we had wanted to accomplish as a car club was try and get different barrios involed in getting along together,uniting as a group to establish friendship and work with our community.
> 
> Although we are all mainly Hispanics, but yet from different areas of bakersfield, we wanted the car club to reflect our group name,which is how we agreed upon"CARNALES UNIDOS"Car Club(meaning "Brothers United")
> ...



I know you cats have been around for a long long time.  Thanks for the 411 on your plaque and history.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

badass topic! :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202644/index.html


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Some good stories here.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 23 2005, 12:51 AM~4260974
> *Example
> While kicking back on the porch of my house we came up with Blvd Kings.  We wanted to make sure that we kept it on the streets and not just on trailers...besides everything else is taken.  We had a bunch of ideas but none sounded right.  I did the first few sketches thanks to my old Graff days and then sent it off to my homie DUG1 TMF From the Bay Area (www.morningbreath.com) out in NY.  His job was to clean it up and add a crown that no one else had.  The font is your text format but with a small twist.  We selected Jaggster to have them made, and give us the new lazer cut look (Thanks Joel).
> Let me hear how you got your name.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tecolote14+Jan 14 2006, 10:09 PM~4621943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

this is how we the gente do it the chicano wayz rideing low & slow and putting it down 4 gente 209 valley nor cal


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

We are a family club, we consist of brothers, cousins, friends and even father / son members. Clean street cars has been the emphasis of the club for years as we do enjoy driving our cars on the streets. Members pay no dues or fees. As a family we work together for positive things in our communities. We attend various car shows NOT for the awards but to raise money for good causes. We strive to do positive in the community and be good role models for our younger generations of future lowriders. We also support other lowrider clubs trying to do positive things and work together with them to accomplish common goals.
*- Jay Spencer*

...To me Eternal Rollerz CC was a fresh start over for myself. Having been Lowriding for many years, my love was not leaving my blood any time soon. I got to know Jay for a couple years. He has helped me through some rough times-even being on different coasts! He told me how he came up with the idea of the plaque, but I'll let him share that story...but for me what it means is forever. Eternal is Forever. Thats how I view Lowriding in my life. 
* -Josh*


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Great stories.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW.....................OUR CLUB WAS STARTED BY A FEW OF US MEMBERS WHO KNEW IT WAS EASIER TO START A NEW THAN TO CLEAN UP THE OLD....( brown image)... IN 1996 WE SAT AT MY HOUSE DINING ROOM THINKING OF A NAME AND THERE WERE ALOT OF DIFFERENT IDEAS BUT WE NEEDED A NAME THAT NO ONE HAD AND DIFFERENT THAN MOST..... SO WE CAME UP WITH ESCANDALO........ ( SCANDALOUS) FOR NON SPANISH SPEAKERS..... SO WE WERE THE EX CLUB AND LOW RIDERS FOR SURE SO IT HAD TO BE EXCANDALOW..... ONE OF THE MAIN THINGS WE STATED WAS THAT IT HAD TO BE A LOW RIDER BIG BODY ON 13S OR 14S WITH AT LEAST DECENT PAINT..... AND IN 2005 THE CLUB TOOK A CHANGE..... HALF OF THE MEMBERS WANTED TO DO 20..22...24.. inch wheels.THERE WAS SOME ARGUING ... BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS LOWRIDING ES UNA FORMA DE VIDA NOT TEMPORARY IMAGE!!!!!!!!!AND DONKS ARE NOT LOW RIDERS NOR ARE CLASSICS WITH BIG WHEELS....AT THE TIME WE ARE A SMALL CLUB BUT SOMETIMES ITS BETTER, LESS DRAMA.... SO F...K WHAT YOU HEARD ....... LOWRIDING FOR LIFE ............. THE REST ES PURO EXCANDALOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sorry for the hug pic.... working on that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 23 2005, 12:51 AM~4260974
> *Example
> While kicking back on the porch of my house we came up with Blvd Kings.  We wanted to make sure that we kept it on the streets and not just on trailers...besides everything else is taken.  We had a bunch of ideas but none sounded right.  I did the first few sketches thanks to my old Graff days and then sent it off to my homie DUG1 TMF From the Bay Area (www.morningbreath.com) out in NY.  His job was to clean it up and add a crown that no one else had.  The font is your text format but with a small twist.  We selected Jaggster to have them made, and give us the new lazer cut look (Thanks Joel).
> Let me hear how you got your name.
> ...


proud to be a member


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 11:09 PM~12309202
> *proud to be a member
> *


OG Lowriderlarry


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 1 2008, 09:13 PM~12307725
> *EXCANDALOW.....................OUR CLUB WAS STARTED BY A FEW OF US MEMBERS WHO KNEW IT WAS EASIER TO START A NEW THAN TO CLEAN UP THE OLD....( brown image)... IN 1996 WE SAT AT MY HOUSE DINING ROOM THINKING OF A NAME AND THERE WERE ALOT OF DIFFERENT IDEAS BUT WE NEEDED A NAME THAT NO ONE HAD AND DIFFERENT THAN MOST..... SO WE CAME UP WITH ESCANDALO........ ( SCANDALOUS) FOR NON SPANISH SPEAKERS..... SO WE WERE THE EX CLUB AND LOW RIDERS FOR SURE  SO IT HAD TO BE EXCANDALOW..... ONE OF THE MAIN THINGS WE STATED WAS THAT IT HAD TO BE A LOW RIDER BIG BODY ON 13S OR 14S WITH AT LEAST DECENT PAINT..... AND IN 2005 THE CLUB TOOK A CHANGE..... HALF OF THE MEMBERS WANTED TO DO 20..22...24.. inch wheels.THERE WAS SOME ARGUING ... BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS LOWRIDING ES UNA  FORMA DE VIDA NOT TEMPORARY IMAGE!!!!!!!!!AND DONKS ARE NOT LOW RIDERS NOR ARE CLASSICS WITH BIG WHEELS....AT THE TIME WE ARE A SMALL CLUB BUT SOMETIMES ITS BETTER, LESS DRAMA.... SO F...K WHAT YOU  HEARD ....... LOWRIDING FOR LIFE ............. THE REST ES PURO EXCANDALOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


I've seen your club around but are you saying that you guys no longer have cars with big rims?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

some of our club in 05 wanted to roll with 20s... so thats when partly broke apart..... there are currently two cats that you probably seen with a plaque and big rims a 62 convertible (light green ) and a 63 hard top ( orange... but hopefully they are not flying their plaque no more...... its a long story ..!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 3 2008, 11:24 AM~12324170
> *I've seen your club around but are you saying that you guys no longer have cars with big rims?
> *


we never had big rims ....smoe club members wanted to start that crap...!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :nono: :loco:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 4 2008, 01:22 PM~12335450
> *we never had big rims ....smoe club members wanted to start that  crap...!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


I know exactly what you mean.... I stepped away from my old club becuase of that and took on the head ache of starting my own with a few other close friends. To each their own, but I'm glad you guys are keep it the OG  Not that it matters what I think though


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 30 2008, 12:34 PM~12294570
> *We are a family club, we consist of brothers, cousins, friends and even father / son members. Clean street cars has been the emphasis of the club for years as we do enjoy driving our cars on the streets. Members pay no dues or fees. As a family we work together for positive things in our communities. We attend various car shows NOT for the awards but to raise money for good causes. We strive to do positive in the community and be good role models for our younger generations of future lowriders. We also support other lowrider clubs trying to do positive things and work together with them to accomplish common goals.
> - Jay Spencer
> 
> ...


Did that magazine ever do anything with you?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

i was part of another club and i started putting it work on the streets hopping and lowriding up and down, i guess i felt outta place beacause they wouldnt ride like i would. they would complain to all members but would never hit me up, long story short they were all partimers and to old to ride and i shook the spot and instead of jumping clubs which were plenty i started my own alone so i wouldnt have to deal with the bitching of crybaby members who in reality never backed it up!!!
i created sickside cc and now somehow we got roughly 15 members all riders and down to hit the streets!!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2008, 03:02 PM~12336582
> *i was part of another club and i started putting it work on the streets hopping and lowriding up and down, i guess i felt outta place beacause they wouldnt ride like i would.  they would complain to all members but would never hit me up,  long story short they were all partimers and to old to ride and i shook the spot and instead of jumping clubs which were plenty i started my own alone so i wouldnt have to deal with the bitching of crybaby members who in reality never backed it up!!!
> i created sickside cc  and now somehow we got roughly 15 members all riders and down to hit the streets!!!!!
> 
> ...



Nice Plaque good story, something I see allot of on this thread, someone is not happy with the current club, they say peace I'm out and start one the way they feel it needs to be like.  You have to respect that in my opinion.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2008, 12:59 PM~12335823
> *I know exactly what you mean.... I stepped away from my old club becuase of that and took on the head ache of starting my own with a few other close friends.  To each their own, but I'm glad you guys are keep it the OG    Not that it matters what I think though
> *


right on homie glad we are on the same page .... this is a good topic...page.... good you came up with it......... :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

"LuxuriouS Car Club was organized on October 30th, 1989 in San Jose California by founding President Paul Garcia and Paul Apolinar. Our main goal was to start an Organization that would represent the Lowrider Movement in a positve way. LuxuriouS has always put its members and their families before it's vehicles. Anyone can have a nice ride, but it takes a special person to be welcomed into our family. 

SOMETHING I COPIED FROM THE WEB SITE ... BUT ILL LET PAUL TELL IT .. :biggrin: 


HERES A PIC OF THE OLD PLAQUE WHEN IT WAS FIRST STARTED ... 










AND HERES ONE OF THE CURRENT ONE 










THESE PLAQUES ARE MOLDED NOT LAZERED .... :biggrin:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the topic and the stories and history  this shit has been in my blood for ever but due to circomstances I couldnt afford a ride but shit has changed and I got my first low :thumbsup: its a 64 my dream car since i was 12 and as soon as get my plaque i will post it up with some history :biggrin: again, love the topic homie


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2008, 03:00 PM~12335833
> *Did that magazine ever do anything with you?
> *


Yeah...They came by a couple times- the last time took 100+ pictures and last I heard they are not sure what they are going to do with the article now.

But thanks Homie!!! You were lookin out!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2008, 04:15 PM~12337920
> *Nice Plaque good story, something I see allot of on this thread, someone is not happy with the current club, they say peace I'm out and start one the way they feel it needs to be like.   You have to respect that in my  opinion.
> *


your club name is clean dawg and the plaque cool topic


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 4 2008, 08:31 PM~12339729
> *"LuxuriouS Car Club was organized on October 30th, 1989 in San Jose California by founding President Paul Garcia and Paul Apolinar. Our main goal was to start an Organization that would represent the Lowrider Movement in a positve way. LuxuriouS has always put its members and their families before it's vehicles. Anyone can have a nice ride, but it takes a special person to be welcomed into our family.
> 
> SOMETHING I COPIED FROM THE WEB SITE ... BUT ILL LET PAUL TELL IT .. :biggrin:
> ...


Dam!! I had no clue you guys had another plaque before the one I know now. I knew you cats had been around for a long time but did not know it was that long.  I was rubbing elbows with ledgends and didn't even know. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Dec 4 2008, 10:23 PM~12341195
> *i love the topic and the stories and history   this shit has been in my blood for ever but due to circomstances I couldnt afford a ride but shit has changed and I got my first low :thumbsup: its a 64 my dream car since i was 12 and as soon as get my plaque i will post it up with some history :biggrin:  again, love the topic homie
> *



:biggrin: Same shit with me.... I saw a convertible 63 drive by when I came out the military and was like..........nah man, I am not going through life wishing I had a low low. and then I used my GI money to buy a 64


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 4 2008, 08:31 PM~12339729
> *"LuxuriouS Car Club was organized on October 30th, 1989 in San Jose California by founding President Paul Garcia and Paul Apolinar. Our main goal was to start an Organization that would represent the Lowrider Movement in a positve way. LuxuriouS has always put its members and their families before it's vehicles. Anyone can have a nice ride, but it takes a special person to be welcomed into our family.
> 
> SOMETHING I COPIED FROM THE WEB SITE ... BUT ILL LET PAUL TELL IT .. :biggrin:
> ...


LUXURIOUS 4 LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 5 2008, 05:25 PM~12346856
> *:biggrin: Same shit with me.... I saw a convertible 63 drive by when I came out the military and was like..........nah man, I am not going through life wishing I had a low low.  and then I used my GI money to buy a 64
> *


is that the 1 u had for sale? did u sell that 1?it is sweet :biggrin: what u got now?


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Good topic.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

UNIQUES CAR CULB was the brain child of founder Dino Rodriguez back in the early 70's out of W.C. Overfelt High School on the East Side of San Jose Califas. The first plaque was made of wood in the wood-shop out of that very high school. In the early days of the club, you could see its members helping out Low Rider Magazine Founder Sunny Madrid with get together, show-n-shines and so on. The club has endured many years and has even been down to 1 member, Dion himself. 

Back in 91, I was able to get in contact with Mr. Rodriguez through a mutual friend and have a sit down to disscuess the future of UNIQUES Car Club. After several ideas being exchanged, and talking with former Vice-President Alex, I was given the responcibility to continue the legacy of UNIQUES CAR CLUB. Our plaque is simple, small and to the point. (SEE AVITAR) 

There has been another out of Califas that have taken our name for what ever reason. All I can say is that , no matter how many members you have, or how many QUALITY CARS you might have flying your plaque, you will ALWAYS BE #2 for the simple fact that 'A LONG TIME AGO' Mr Rodriguez made the name on the streets of San Jose CA, he did not open up an old Low Rider magazine and COPY the name. Truth is TRUTH.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 7 2008, 03:16 PM~12360506
> *UNIQUES CAR CULB was the brain child of founder Dino Rodriguez back in the early 70's out of W.C. Overfelt High School on the East Side of San Jose Califas. The first plaque was made of wood in the wood-shop out of that very high school. In the early days of the club, you could see its members helping out Low Rider Magazine Founder Sunny Madrid with get together, show-n-shines and so on. The club has endured many years and has even been down to 1 member, Dion himself.
> 
> Back in 91, I was able to get in contact with Mr. Rodriguez through a mutual friend and have a sit down to disscuess the future of UNIQUES Car Club. After several ideas being exchanged, and talking with former Vice-President Alex, I was given the responcibility to continue the legacy of UNIQUES CAR CLUB. Our plaque is simple, small and to the point. (SEE AVITAR)
> ...



THATS WHATS UP


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Straight from the Myspace page  


The club was started in 1976 in the streets of los angeles, california. by a CHARLES CLAYTON & CUDA. CHARLES CLAYTON along with many others...Cuda was the first president who ran then club about 10 years. Charles Clayton is the second president and is the active president today. alittle club history CUDA came up with the name INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB,the defintion behind the name is simple. exspressing your own personality to be an individual but as a group we are individuals. so there became the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. first there was 1 chapter now we near 35 chapters across the united states canada and japan...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 7 2008, 02:16 PM~12360506
> *UNIQUES CAR CULB was the brain child of founder Dino Rodriguez back in the early 70's out of W.C. Overfelt High School on the East Side of San Jose Califas. The first plaque was made of wood in the wood-shop out of that very high school. In the early days of the club, you could see its members helping out Low Rider Magazine Founder Sunny Madrid with get together, show-n-shines and so on. The club has endured many years and has even been down to 1 member, Dion himself.
> 
> Back in 91, I was able to get in contact with Mr. Rodriguez through a mutual friend and have a sit down to disscuess the future of UNIQUES Car Club. After several ideas being exchanged, and talking with former Vice-President Alex, I was given the responcibility to continue the legacy of UNIQUES CAR CLUB. Our plaque is simple, small and to the point. (SEE AVITAR)
> ...


I hear this


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 7 2008, 07:12 PM~12362567
> *Straight from the Myspace page
> The club was started in 1976 in the streets of los angeles, california. by a CHARLES CLAYTON & CUDA. CHARLES CLAYTON along with many others...Cuda was the first president who ran then club about 10 years. Charles Clayton is the second president and is the active president today. alittle club history CUDA came up with the name INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB,the defintion behind the name is simple. exspressing your own personality to be an individual but as a group we are individuals. so there became the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. first there was 1 chapter now we near 35 chapters across the united states canada and japan...
> *



 I was not aware it's from 76......I think I was barley walking then :biggrin: Thanks for the 411 in the Big I.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 7 2008, 11:28 PM~12366026
> * I was not aware it's from 76......I think I was barley walking then :biggrin: Thanks for the 411 in the Big I.
> *


SHIT I WASNT EVEN BORN YET ... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

NICE TOPIC


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

The History of the Impalas Car Club

It was the summer of '90 when four friends decided to start a car club. The four were Robby, his brother Sonny, Bubba and Philip. The name of the club wasn't hard to decide since all of us had Impala cars, we decided to call it IMPALAS CAR CLUB. We also decided to have Nor-Cal on the plaque to represent a wide area instead of one city. About 2 months later Philip had moved to Colorado and thats about the time Pete "Kiki" Rodriguez joined. His dedication toward the club was moving. He has a special motivation. That motivation is the foundation of the IMPALAS CAR CLUB. The club started to grow after a couple of years, especially since the new craze was to own an Impala. So we decided to start chaptering. Two good friends Jesus "Chuey" Martinez of Dukes CC Santa Clara Co. and Kita from UCE CC gave some important tips and kept pushing us to expand. Today the IMPALAS CAR CLUB consists of 18 chapters with a membership of about 200 members. The club is based on family values. It doesn't matter if the members are from different chapters in reality we are just one family from different cities.

Taken from www.modestoimpalas.com


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 8 2008, 03:28 AM~12366026
> * I was not aware it's from 76......I think I was barley walking then :biggrin: Thanks for the 411 in the Big I.
> *



i was born in 76


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 9 2008, 06:23 PM~12381211
> *i was born in 76
> *


Youngster


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 4 2008, 07:31 PM~12339729
> *"LuxuriouS Car Club was organized on October 30th, 1989 in San Jose California by founding President Paul Garcia and Paul Apolinar. Our main goal was to start an Organization that would represent the Lowrider Movement in a positve way. LuxuriouS has always put its members and their families before it's vehicles. Anyone can have a nice ride, but it takes a special person to be welcomed into our family.
> 
> SOMETHING I COPIED FROM THE WEB SITE ... BUT ILL LET PAUL TELL IT .. :biggrin:
> ...


GOOD SHIT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 4 2008, 08:31 PM~12339729
> *"LuxuriouS Car Club was organized on October 30th, 1989 in San Jose California by founding President Paul Garcia and Paul Apolinar. Our main goal was to start an Organization that would represent the Lowrider Movement in a positve way. LuxuriouS has always put its members and their families before it's vehicles. Anyone can have a nice ride, but it takes a special person to be welcomed into our family.
> 
> SOMETHING I COPIED FROM THE WEB SITE ... BUT ILL LET PAUL TELL IT .. :biggrin:
> ...





> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 9 2008, 06:52 PM~12383379
> *GOOD SHIT
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You Lux Cats are going to blow up this thread :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

simon


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

cool topic


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 4 2008, 12:22 PM~12335450
> *we never had big rims ....smoe club members wanted to start that  crap...!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


glad to hear you guys kept is small rims :thumbsup: i had to leave my old club for similar reasons... i cant roll in a lowrider club (i wont mention names) that allows cars on big rims and euro imports to fly plaques. but no hard feelings, the pres. is still one of my good friends.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 10 2008, 01:51 AM~12386929
> *You Lux Cats are going to blow up this thread  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 9 2008, 11:51 PM~12386929
> *You Lux Cats are going to blow up this thread  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 10 2008, 10:15 PM~12396135
> *glad to hear you guys kept is small rims :thumbsup: i had to leave my old club for similar reasons... i cant roll in a lowrider club (i wont mention names) that allows cars on big rims and euro imports to fly plaques. but no hard feelings, the pres. is still one of my good friends.
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES C.E.O._@Nov 23 2005, 12:42 PM~4263800
> *I gotta give props on that BLVD KINGS PLAQUE, its one of my favorites..
> *


thanks homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 10 2008, 09:15 PM~12396135
> *glad to hear you guys kept is small rims :thumbsup: i had to leave my old club for similar reasons... i cant roll in a lowrider club (i wont mention names) that allows cars on big rims and euro imports to fly plaques. but no hard feelings, the pres. is still one of my good friends.
> *


yeah its sad that some homies took it offensive that we didnt want to plaque cars with big wheels....and frendships were broken cause of that ,.... but it is what it is..... :banghead:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Great topic :biggrin: I am the president of Resurrected and I'm digging the plaques up here! My club name is pretty much speaks for itself...we resurrect old cars bringing them back to life  Our only rule is the vehicle has to be 20 years or older to get in...we tried so many names in our head but once we looked around at the rides we had from a 50 Meadowbrook to a 79 Malibu wagon the name just fits


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 12 2008, 09:55 AM~12410899
> *Great topic :biggrin: I am the president of Resurrected and I'm digging the plaques up here!  My club name is pretty much speaks for itself...we resurrect old cars bringing them back to life  Our only rule is the vehicle has to be 20 years or older to get in...we tried so many names in our head but once we looked around at the rides we had from a 50 Meadowbrook to a 79 Malibu wagon the name just fits
> 
> 
> ...


  I use to stay out in Richmond VA and kicked at the Insect alot :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 7 2008, 03:16 PM~12360506
> *UNIQUES CAR CULB was the brain child of founder Dino Rodriguez back in the early 70's out of W.C. Overfelt High School on the East Side of San Jose Califas. The first plaque was made of wood in the wood-shop out of that very high school. In the early days of the club, you could see its members helping out Low Rider Magazine Founder Sunny Madrid with get together, show-n-shines and so on. The club has endured many years and has even been down to 1 member, Dion himself.
> 
> Back in 91, I was able to get in contact with Mr. Rodriguez through a mutual friend and have a sit down to disscuess the future of UNIQUES Car Club. After several ideas being exchanged, and talking with former Vice-President Alex, I was given the responcibility to continue the legacy of UNIQUES CAR CLUB. Our plaque is simple, small and to the point. (SEE AVITAR)
> ...



truth!!!! paul and mad respect to the true uniques the originals


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I wanna know RollinDeeps !!!! Whats crackin Evan?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very good topic homie, It's cool to here all the stories behind the plaques, all great stories, but really have to give it to the "DUKES" homie really got down with that one. :thumbsup: TO THE TOP to all clubs out there. can't wait to read more stories.

Oh yea...You fellas have a pretty nice plaque homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 12 2008, 05:18 PM~12413892
> * I use to stay out in Richmond VA and kicked at the Insect alot  :biggrin:
> *


Oh man, right on the corner of Armistead and Mercury Blvd right? Yeah, they tore that place down after it turned into something like the Suger Shack...damn that was a long time ago!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 14 2008, 06:57 AM~12425741
> *Oh man, right on the corner of Armistead and Mercury Blvd right? Yeah, they tore that place down after it turned into something like the Suger Shack...damn that was a long time ago!
> *


Yea that was a long times ago. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 17 2008, 09:11 AM~12454582
> *Yea that was a long times ago.  :biggrin:
> *


que honda che1 keep this topic alive...... like reading the history of some of these clubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 13 2008, 07:54 PM~12423484
> *I wanna know RollinDeeps !!!! Whats crackin Evan?
> *


*STILL WAITTING EVAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: *


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

My story for our club starts back in 1993 in a gas station in Hayward on Hesparian and A st. There are four founders to our club, John , Denise , Raj and Kiran. Kiran and Raj owned the gas station and they all had just gone to a meeting of a local club. after leaving the meeting they had decided that the rules would not fit there style of trucks and cars and decided that they should just start thier own club. After some names got tossed around, the settled on Enchanted Creation. I joined the club at the age of 13 about 9 months after they opened it. I spent the next two years on probation (from my family) only going to meetings every three months. Ive seen a lot of people come and go, but the founders have always stood strong and supported their members. I became president of the club back in May of this year, and I will keep it going til the wheels fall off!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

WELL I DONT HAVE A PIC OF THE PLACUE BUT I CAN TELL YOU ABOUT A CLUB THAT WAS STARTED IN TEXAS IN 1979 IT IS CALLED "STREETLIFE" IT WAS STARTED BY MY UNCLES MANDO AND RUBEN HERNANDEZ AND WERE THE STRONGEST CAR CLUB THEN ! NOW IT IS MY BROTHER FERNANDO MARTINEZ THAT IS THE PREZ AND VINCENT IS THE VICE THEY AS MY UNCLE ARE PREETY STRONG CAR CLUB AND SHOULD DO WELL!  ALSO THEY HAVE BEEN IN LOW RIDER MAG. IN 1982 AND 1995 SO THEY ARE A REGISTERED CLUB ! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 20 2008, 03:24 PM~12484498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember you guys!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 21 2008, 02:27 AM~12488341
> *:biggrin:
> i remember you guys!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, weve been around a few years!!! :biggrin:Thanks bro!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 12 2008, 06:18 PM~12413892
> * I use to stay out in Richmond VA and kicked at the Insect alot  :biggrin:
> *



:0 DAMN I HAVEN'T THAT NAME IN YEARS


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 20 2008, 01:39 AM~12481865
> *que honda che1 keep this topic alive...... like reading the history of some of these clubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 21 2008, 02:29 PM~12490719
> *:0 DAMN I HAVEN'T THAT NAME IN YEARS
> *


One of my old members and I use to cruise VA beach back in the day..........until we ate it on that the turn about loop at the end of the strip while speeding in the snow. :angry:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 22 2008, 12:45 AM~12496364
> *I know huh  :biggrin:
> *


simon buen topic.... for us lowriders.... :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The Lo*Lystics started in Visalia back in the 70's. The original plaques had San Juoquin County on them. The homeboy Snoopy's dad brought the plaque up to Broderick where it has remained ever since. For now and into the future there is only one Lo*Lystics Lowrider club. Representing Northern California's Lowriding culture. The club has stayed alive In Broderick and has slowly grown to include a few select homeboys from Sacramento, Lodi, and Vallejo.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

visalia huh damnit thats local to me..


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

basically i was in several other clubs some a little more well known then others other were small local clubs. i was orginally the president of a club called auto hazardz orginally it was all imports well it began falling apart after almost 3 years after members who hadnt attended shows all year long made the trip to the last show cause mack 10 was suppose to be rap. i knew the club was dead me and my old lady were having hard times and 3 months later the club & my relationship with her was dead. i waited a while joined another local club called illicit visions it didnt last long. i joined a club that later had member & name problems called simple pleasurez turns out the president didnt research the fact there was already a club by the name in florida & cali plus the club had sexual harrassment issues when it came to new members cause of the females. i then joined a club that had some acknowledgement in cali called below sea level, i was a member for almost a year when the entire club disbanned. i waited about a year started detached, it had its rough times, me & my vice pres had some disagreements and when i went to take a leave of 6 months due to bills, drama, my second childs birth etc etc well he began talking shit stating the child isnt mine, that the club was gonna die n he was happy with that, he began splitting the club member wise between me & him. most listened and believed his shit there for creating its demise. after a month from the demise of the club i had various members and friends that were friends with me and him began running into me locally at get togethers, stores, car washes, getting parts, etc etc i was confirmed by 11 diffrent people who didnt know each other in half the cases. that he was talking shit. i took almost a year off again and decided that outside members would now have to be blood related in other words, had to be family, or in a relationship with family. basically leaving me my old lady and my kids yea a 4 person club but with out the drama for real. setting up detached "not a club just family"


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

WELL THERE WAS 5 OG MEMBERS OF THIS CLUB,,
IT WAS MY FATHER, OLDER BROTHER MY SELF AND TWO YOUNGER BROTHERS THAT HAD THE LOVE FOR LOWRIDING AND WHERE BUILDING UP OUR CARS. A FEW OTHER CLUBS HAD HIT US UP TO JOIN THERE CLUBS AND WE JUST WASN'T FEELING IT.
AND ONE FRIDAY NIGHT BACK IN 2000 AT WHAT IS NOW KNOWN AS THE SFCC CLUB HOUSE WE WHERE HAVING A COUPLE OF BEERS AND WORKING ON ONE OF OUR RIDES WHEN WE SAID FUCK IT WHY DONT WE START OUR OWN CLUB.. AND AS DRUNK AS WE WHERE WE ALL SAID NO CAUSE WE JUST DIDN'T NOW HOW TO.
WELL THE NEXT DAY AS WE WHERE ALL HUNGOUVER WE SAID FUCK IT LETS DO IT FOR SOME REASON OTHER CLUBS WHERE ASKING US TO JOIN THEY MUST HAVE THOUGHT THAT OUT CARS WHERE GOOD ENOUGH SO WE STARTED THINKING OF A NAME FIRST WE SAID WE WOULD USE OUR LAST NAME "PINON" BUT THEN WE SAID THAT IF WE DID THAT NO ONE ELSE CAN JOIN IF THEY DON'T HAVE THE SAME LAST NAME... SO THEN WE SAID *"STRICTLY FAMILY"* CAUSE IN ORDER TO WHERE OUR COLORS WE MUST EXCEPT THEM LIKE A BROTHER OR SISTER. THATS HOW WE GOT OUR NAME ....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 22 2008, 09:32 PM~12504497
> *WELL THERE WAS 5 OG MEMBERS OF THIS CLUB,,
> IT WAS MY FATHER, OLDER BROTHER MY SELF AND TWO YOUNGER BROTHERS THAT HAD THE LOVE FOR LOWRIDING AND WHERE BUILDING UP OUR CARS. A FEW OTHER CLUBS HAD HIT US UP TO JOIN THERE CLUBS AND WE JUST WASN'T FEELING IT.
> AND ONE FRIDAY NIGHT BACK IN 2000 AT WHAT IS NOW KNOWN AS THE SFCC CLUB HOUSE WE WHERE HAVING A COUPLE OF BEERS AND WORKING ON ONE OF OUR RIDES WHEN WE SAID FUCK IT WHY DONT WE START OUR OWN CLUB.. AND AS DRUNK AS WE WHERE WE ALL SAID NO CAUSE WE JUST DIDN'T NOW HOW TO.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 20 2008, 01:12 PM~12483429
> *STILL WAITTING EVAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *




well its not to diffrent then alot of others here. back in early 92 when we were in high school .my brother ray and i built models and bikes. so a local and well respected club hit us up to prospect . long story short it didnt work out .we decided we had a certain way we wanted to run our club. i had the name that we kicked around since before we tried prospecting . we had more like a board of directers instead of a prez wich consisted of the four people that founded the club me my brother Larry, Ray, and Dom. we had our meeting out of my garage where we tried to draw up a few variations of the plaque. wanting it to be diffrent we had alex from sighns and wonders draw it up. (anyone who knows alex knows how long that took but thats another story in its self lol)we then dropped it of at English brothers . we had ups and downs we were unorganized. We chose Dom to be our represenitive cause he was able to talk to anyone. Well he was usually full of shit we got to around 30 members mostly people with shirts and a dream :uh:. So we took a big fall lesson learned club members should not fuck with other club members ladys .:nono: after that Dom was out the picture as well as what was left of the members.Ray,Larry and i went on to keep the club on the low till we got our shit together . figgured out what we wanted and came back out correct. we pretty much decided to keep the club small qaulity of people rather than qaunity more like a family .

the plaque is in my avatar.sorry for the long story .thanks for looking. also thanks che for making a great topic :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 23 2008, 01:24 AM~12505822
> *well its not to diffrent then alot of others here. back in early 92  when we were in high school .my brother ray and i built models and bikes. so a local and well respected club hit us up to prospect . long story short it didnt work out .we decided we had a certain way we wanted to run our club.  i had the name that we kicked around since before we tried prospecting .  we had more like a board of directers instead of a prez wich consisted of the four people that founded the club me my brother Larry, Ray, and Dom. we had our meeting out of my garage where we tried to draw up a few variations of the plaque.  wanting it to be diffrent  we had alex from sighns and wonders draw it up. (anyone who knows alex knows how long that took but thats another story in its self lol)we then dropped it of at English brothers .  we had ups and downs we were unorganized. We chose Dom to be our represenitive cause he was able to talk to anyone. Well he was usually full of shit we got to around 30 members mostly people with shirts and a dream  :uh:. So we took a  big fall lesson learned club members should not fuck with other club members ladys .:nono: after that Dom was out the picture as well as what was left of the members.Ray,Larry and i went on to keep the club on the low till we got our shit together . figgured out what we wanted and came back out correct. we pretty much decided to keep the club small qaulity of people rather than qaunity more like a family .
> :biggrin:
> the plaque is in my avatar.sorry for the long story .thanks for looking. also thanks che for making a great topic  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 23 2008, 06:52 AM~12506093
> *
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Great Stories.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 23 2008, 02:24 AM~12505822
> *well its not to diffrent then alot of others here. back in early 92  when we were in high school .my brother ray and i built models and bikes. so a local and well respected club hit us up to prospect . long story short it didnt work out .we decided we had a certain way we wanted to run our club.  i had the name that we kicked around since before we tried prospecting .  we had more like a board of directers instead of a prez wich consisted of the four people that founded the club me my brother Larry, Ray, and Dom. we had our meeting out of my garage where we tried to draw up a few variations of the plaque.  wanting it to be diffrent  we had alex from sighns and wonders draw it up. (anyone who knows alex knows how long that took but thats another story in its self lol)we then dropped it of at English brothers .  we had ups and downs we were unorganized. We chose Dom to be our represenitive cause he was able to talk to anyone. Well he was usually full of shit we got to around 30 members mostly people with shirts and a dream  :uh:. So we took a  big fall lesson learned club members should not fuck with other club members ladys .:nono: after that Dom was out the picture as well as what was left of the members.Ray,Larry and i went on to keep the club on the low till we got our shit together . figgured out what we wanted and came back out correct. we pretty much decided to keep the club small qaulity of people rather than qaunity more like a family .
> 
> the plaque is in my avatar.sorry for the long story .thanks for looking. also thanks che for making a great topic  :biggrin:
> *





Was this the Alex that has a train tattooed on his inner arm and use to do mini truck windows back in the days. He also dose pin striping?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

kinda off topic, but has anyone ever saught out membership, or avoided recruit do to the looks of a clubs plaque or the clubs name?

I'm sorry but I've seen some plaques that I could never put in my ride!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 3 2009, 11:40 PM~12599252
> *kinda off topic, but has anyone ever saught out membership, or avoided recruit do to the looks of a clubs plaque or the clubs name?
> 
> I'm sorry but I've seen some plaques that I could never put in my ride!
> *


very good point homie....... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

i have heard storys that thee artistics was the first club to have theyr name arched any one know if this is true?
wat plaque was the first one to be cut out?


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Nov 25 2005, 04:35 PM~4275628
> *From the STREETLOW article
> 
> you asked so hope you like reading,,:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


i normaly don't read this much, but when it cames to lowrider history i'm all for it.
and this i really good history...
thanks for sharing, and much respect Mr. Ruelas.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 22 2008, 09:32 PM~12504497
> *WELL THERE WAS 5 OG MEMBERS OF THIS CLUB,,
> IT WAS MY FATHER, OLDER BROTHER MY SELF AND TWO YOUNGER BROTHERS THAT HAD THE LOVE FOR LOWRIDING AND WHERE BUILDING UP OUR CARS. A FEW OTHER CLUBS HAD HIT US UP TO JOIN THERE CLUBS AND WE JUST WASN'T FEELING IT.
> AND ONE FRIDAY NIGHT BACK IN 2000 AT WHAT IS NOW KNOWN AS THE SFCC CLUB HOUSE WE WHERE HAVING A COUPLE OF BEERS AND WORKING ON ONE OF OUR RIDES WHEN WE SAID FUCK IT WHY DONT WE START OUR OWN CLUB.. AND AS DRUNK AS WE WHERE WE ALL SAID NO CAUSE WE JUST DIDN'T NOW HOW TO.
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Well my brother had been in a few clubs locally and they were cool but I don't think anyone was as dedicated as him. It showed in the future because alot of them died off and don't have rides anymore so they pretty much quit lowriding. I know he seen how determined I was then a friend got out the military and had a ride. I put mine together and it was okay at first my buddy did changes to his and mind you this friend is like family we've known him for a long time. My brother had a ride or two. Well we decided it was time to start a club with people we could trust the three of us. We all came up with a few names then we voted and MOST HATED is what we came out with. Which suits us real nice in this town because if you have a nice ride guess what you sell drugs and the cops don't like you. Where I stay if you build a ride and your older you still a kid where in Cali or something like that your O.G. so thats why I say MOST HATED was a good name. From that name we built our club and decided the cars we had werent enough I redid mine my friend built another ride after redoing the first one and my brother did up a new ride. Were still rolling together and are not a big name club or even large in numbers but have good quality and lots of love for this. I almost forgot to mention that we all kind of had a say so and the plaque is what all 3 of us had came up with.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 04:04 PM~12602838
> *Well my brother had been in a few clubs locally and they were cool but I don't think anyone was as dedicated as him. It showed in the future because alot of them died off and don't have rides anymore so they pretty much quit lowriding. I know he seen how determined I was then a friend got out the military and had a ride. I put mine together and it was okay at first my buddy did changes to his and mind you this friend is like family we've known him for a long time. My brother had a ride or two. Well we decided it was time to start a club with people we could trust the three of us. We all came up with a few names then we voted and MOST HATED is what we came out with. Which suits us real nice in this town because if you have a nice ride guess what you sell drugs and the cops don't like you. Where I stay if you build a ride and your older you still a kid where in Cali or something like that your O.G. so thats why I say MOST HATED was a good name. From that name we built our club and decided the cars we had werent enough I redid mine my friend built another ride after redoing the first one and my brother did up a new ride. Were still rolling together and are not a big name club or even large in numbers but have good quality and lots of love for this. I almost forgot to mention that we all kind of had a say so and the plaque is what all 3 of us had came up with.
> 
> 
> ...


so how does the $ sign come in?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 4 2009, 12:40 AM~12599252
> *kinda off topic, but has anyone ever saught out membership, or avoided recruit do to the looks of a clubs plaque or the clubs name?
> 
> I'm sorry but I've seen some plaques that I could never put in my ride!
> *



I would say yes and the name sometimes gets me also. Some names out there I shake my head at but oh well, the heart is in the right place.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 4 2009, 03:37 PM~12603616
> *I would say yes and the name sometimes gets me also.  Some names out there I shake my head at but oh well, the heart is in the right place.
> *


x2 on this too....... never thought about it like this pero simon.....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 4 2009, 05:06 PM~12603862
> *x2 on this too....... never thought about it like this pero simon.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 3 2009, 11:29 PM~12597952
> *Was this the Alex that has a train tattooed on his inner arm and use to do mini truck windows back in the days.  He also dose pin striping?
> *



exactly


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2009, 12:05 AM~12619222
> *exactly
> *


Then I completely understand :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB OF HOUSTON TEXAS WAS STARTED 02/02/2002 BY MANDO "GOOFY" HERNANDEZ. EMPIRE IS A GROUP OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS WHO ARE DEDICATED TO THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE.WE ARE MOVITED TO BE A STRONG CLUB IN THE HOUSTON AREA AND WE TAKE PRIDE IN ARE RIDES. WE ARE ALSO PROUD MEMBERS OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL. IF ITS A CAR SHOW,HANG OUT,CHARITY EVENT OR PICNIC WE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND REPRESENT OUR EMPIRE...*

IM FULL BLOODED SPANAIRD AND ALWAYS LOVE AND LEARNED ABOUT MY FAMILY HISTORY ALL THE WAY BACK TO THE 1600'S SPANISH EMPIRE..SO I USED THE NAME EMPIRE AND MADE A FAMILY CREST FOR IT AND A LOWRIDER PLAQUE


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 8 2009, 08:46 PM~12647643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive Goofy. keep it official down in H town


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

GOOD TOPIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2009, 04:33 PM~12603068
> *so how does the $ sign come in?
> *


It kind of went with the name because where I live if you fix a ride or have a few rides people make up stories on how you got the cash. Some say we slang which is untrue me and my club brothers work a lot of hours to aquire the money to get what we need. This is a funny story but a friend of mine who comes from California who I met about a year ago was at a little gathering. Well some guy comes up to him and ask him if he knows me and he says yeah. So dude goes on about how we've always had nice rides and shit and he says we do because our dad died and we get a government check or some shit which is untrue so he started to say negative shit until my friend told him to go to the other side of the room with that bullshit. Which hence the name MOST HATED


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2009, 07:02 AM~12661013
> *It kind of went with the name because where I live if you fix a ride or have a few rides people make up stories on how you got the cash. Some say we slang which is untrue me and my club brothers work a lot of hours to aquire the money to get what we need. This is a funny story but a friend of mine who comes from California who I met about a year ago was at a little gathering. Well some guy comes up to him and ask him if he knows me and he says yeah. So dude goes on about how we've always had nice rides and shit and he says we do because our dad died and we get a government check or some shit which is untrue so he started to say negative shit until my friend told him to go to the other side of the room with that bullshit. Which hence the name MOST HATED
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:dunno: uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin: Lets here the stories.


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice topic..... more stories PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Don't mean to be rude but i can't think of a better place to ask for advice.. anyone wanna help me out and give me ideas for my plaque.. its called Spokes 'N Locs c.c... so far want old english lettering.. and possibly the new lowrider man as a chip on a two bar knockoff (as the locs)... but i cannot figure out how to incorporate (the spokes).. if anyone can help let me know.. heres my club link:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pokes+%27n+locs


once again sorry..


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 28 2008, 11:30 AM~12281570
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/57/6202644/index.html
> *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

For you history buffs... Take time to read it. Good info here.

https://www.msu.edu/~torresm2/ch6.html


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

cool topic


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

There's a good story on my uncle's club in this month's LRM.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 24 2010, 04:51 PM~16713107
> *There's a good story on my uncle's club in this month's LRM.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP WITH ALL THE FOOLS ROCKING THAT PLAQUE NOW???




IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BURRIED WITH BUTCH, BUT IVE SEEN CHAPTERS OF NEW LIFE EVERYWHERE.


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

good post


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 24 2010, 03:50 PM~16713595
> *WHATS UP WITH ALL THE FOOLS ROCKING THAT PLAQUE NOW???
> IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BURRIED WITH BUTCH, BUT IVE SEEN CHAPTERS OF NEW LIFE EVERYWHERE.
> *



Man, Tell me about it....

It will be 35 years (March 13th) since NEWLIFE buried the plaque along with my Uncle.

Butch will always be remembered for his contributions to LOWRIDING.

All these other clubs that took the name have come and gone and never added up to nothin! :uh:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

are name is for the hatters that nit pick we started saying well its TUF E NUF SO WE WENT WITH IT also we wanted to keep are cars on the streets so i rides might not be perfect and are chrome undies might be chipped up or what ever from riding its still TUF E NUF my older brother thought of the name in the late 80s he passed away in 02 we brought the name back in 07


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 29 2010, 12:17 AM~17030178
> *are name is for the hatters that nit pick we started saying well its TUF E NUF SO WE WENT WITH IT  also we wanted to keep are cars on the streets so i rides might not be perfect and are chrome undies might be chipped up or what ever from riding its still TUF E NUF my older brother thought of the name in the late 80s he passed away in 02 we brought the name back in 07
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 29 2010, 12:17 AM~17030178
> *are name is for the hatters that nit pick we started saying well its TUF E NUF SO WE WENT WITH IT  also we wanted to keep are cars on the streets so i rides might not be perfect and are chrome undies might be chipped up or what ever from riding its still TUF E NUF my older brother thought of the name in the late 80s he passed away in 02 we brought the name back in 07
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 13 2010, 03:15 PM~16603240
> *:biggrin: Lets here the stories.
> *



:yes: just wann thank you for this topic che, very consolidated findings, particularly for an foreigner like me :happysad:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 24 2005, 11:23 PM~4272599
> *I dont know the story from the begining,I was not there.I know that Crazy George and Lobo started it in Los Angeles in 1985 and people said that it would not last because they were to crazy.I have been a member for 8-9 years now and I think it was the best choice I ever made.Que viva VIEJITOS!!!
> *


IVE met crazy george..hes a sic dude


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 13 2010, 06:15 PM~16604267
> *Don't mean to be rude but i can't think of a better place to ask for advice.. anyone wanna help me out and give me ideas for my plaque.. its called Spokes 'N Locs c.c... so far want old english lettering.. and possibly the new lowrider man as a chip on a two bar knockoff (as the locs)... but i cannot figure out how to incorporate (the spokes).. if anyone can help let me know.. heres my club link:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pokes+%27n+locs
> ...



No old English and NO Lowrider guy. In my opinion you will be trying to hard. All that has been done.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Def-Dee_@Mar 29 2010, 10:55 AM~17033280
> *:yes: just wann thank you for this topic che, very consolidated  findings, particularly for an foreigner like me  :happysad:
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 28 2010, 11:17 PM~17030178
> *are name is for the hatters that nit pick we started saying well its TUF E NUF SO WE WENT WITH IT  also we wanted to keep are cars on the streets so i rides might not be perfect and are chrome undies might be chipped up or what ever from riding its still TUF E NUF my older brother thought of the name in the late 80s he passed away in 02 we brought the name back in 07
> *


Nice, I also like how it's license plate friendly since it's 7 letters....  :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 5 2010, 03:07 PM~17102893
> *
> *



x2


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 5 2010, 05:05 PM~17102859
> *No old English and NO Lowrider guy.
> *



That's also a rule for tattoos.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 6 2010, 09:11 AM~17111526
> *That's also a rule for tattoos.
> *


I agree.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Bump for the stories...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

this is my loyalty plaque the story behind this plaque is that it can only can be given to loyalty members after 10 years, gave some out in our 5th year party loyalty is been out for 5 years only but we was under another club name called lo end theory since 96 so i wanted to give something to the members that been with us since the start it fully engraved the plaque has the members initial in the round ends and the whole plaque is aluminum


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 7 2010, 07:56 PM~17128317
> *this is my loyalty plaque the story behind this plaque is that it can only can be given to loyalty members after 10 years, gave some out in our 5th year party loyalty is been out for 5 years only but we was under another club name called lo end theory since 96 so i wanted to give something to the members that been with us since the start it fully engraved the plaque has the members initial in the round ends and the whole plaque is aluminum
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

Dope Topic


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

sweet topic homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD TOPIC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 29 2011, 06:00 PM~20450183
> *GOOD TOPIC.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Any new updates?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Good topic.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

AndrewH said:


> kinda off topic, but has anyone ever saught out membership, or avoided recruit do to the looks of a clubs plaque or the clubs name?
> 
> I'm sorry but I've seen some plaques that I could never put in my ride!


ha belive me i seen alot of them... esp in texas back in the day was a club called bedrock.. they used all kinds of diff style from neon lights to what look like wood...loll


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

also too when they do decide to make a new plaque and start a club be original and dont copy other plaques designs or name... the homies from SOUTH SIDE cc have their plaques and then u have have south side in kansas city with the same style plaque but not the quality style in cars and it goes on with the same like ROLLERZ everyoe knows who the og rollerz is?? same as new movement.. midnight illuisions etc.. all same name diff states


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice topic


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Figure I'll bump this one since they got the Plaque design judging.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT GOOD ASS TOPIC! A LOY OF GOOD HISTORY!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

We need more history lessons on here, especially from the older clubs that laid it down before us.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> also too when they do decide to make a new plaque and start a club be original and dont copy other plaques designs or name... the homies from SOUTH SIDE cc have their plaques and then u have have south side in kansas city with the same style plaque but not the quality style in cars and it goes on with the same like ROLLERZ everyoe knows who the og rollerz is?? same as new movement.. midnight illuisions etc.. all same name diff states



I see this 2 different ways:

1. Be proud that you created such a great club that everyone tries to copy it...including the name or Plaque desing. 

OR

2. Be annoyed that some people don't take the time to be creative.

If you are going to copy a club name or plaque, *don't make it so obvious. *


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

One Bad Ass Plaque On A Bad Ass Rack.......


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

To the top


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

was up gente? well i just wanted to put out a little intro to my car club, Living It Up C.C. was founded in March 28, 2004. By a group of close friends in the Atlanta area. The club was organized with one general purpose and that is to promote the lowrider movement, and aslo organize a group of people who share the same interest & dedication to this life style. We choose to have dedicated members that are willing and ready to help our club in any way possible to grow into something greater than the next. Every members voice counts and opinion matters in L.I.U, no one is greater than the next from the newest member to the founders of this car club we are all equal in every way,
Shape , and form. well thats the basic info about our lowrider car club, we may only been on the lowrider seen for a minute but some of our members been doing this life style for a long time. thanks for giving us a moment of your time and checking out our thread. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

